# GR Aholic



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My husband is the one that got us into goldens. Now I am the golden maniac but he fully supports me. My sister has had two goldens so she knows how I love them and also loves them.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia is all mine! Hubby and kids love her but I am the one that takes care of her exercises her etc. I was the one who wanted a Golden and I love it!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

hubby thinks i go over the top with her, but is very supportive & gets just as excited as she does over new toys.

however our parents & siblings feel that she is a huge pain & should not for any reason be allowed in the house. i can't even talk to them without something being mentioned about that horrible animal in my house & how i waste all of our money on that animal. our family sucks...


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I get all kinds of support from my family for my love of my own dogs, and of course, everybody loves Phoebe...unfortunately, I get no support from my family (extended, my immediate family is great) when it comes to my volunteer work in rescue. My family doesn't warm up to the fostering even a little bit. My experience fostering is so rewarding and I don't really need any support from anyone, it's a personal thing, I just wish they wouldn't be so critical sometimes. I don't even tell them I have a foster, but when they stop on by, it's hard to hide the extra furkid.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

My family loves dogs and all kinds of animals, so they are very supportive. My parents always ask how the 'grand-kids' are doing. No human kids here, so they are asking about the dogs. 

They are real supportive of how much time, effort & money we give to our rescue group too. 

Lisa W


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have great support from my family. Even my extended family. They may think I'm nuts sometimes, but they still love me and my dogs! LOL

My two sons are grown now and the youngest just recently moved out, but almost 5 years ago their Christmas was little less glorius because we chose to spend 6k on Shadows hips. I will never forget having the office tell me in front of the kids that the second bill I had to pay was 327.00 over the 4k. That small amount sort of pushed me over the edge because they promised it would not be over 4k. 

I wrote out the check, took in a deep breath and we all loaded Shadow into the car. On the way home we were going to stop at McDonalds to pick up something quick to eat. Those two boys said, "Ma, we don't need McDonalds." There was no way I would let Shadow or my kids go without! They still had a Christmas, but knew it would be a bit different that year.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I voted mixed bag. My husband and my kids are as crazy about the dogs as myself. We want them to have the best foods we can afford and to have their raw bones regularly....and anything else they need (like Samson's surgeries).

My sister has a Golden, but she does make comments to me such as "Your such a Golden freak." But I don't care. She thinks that my taking pictures of them all the time and being on a Golden forum is a bit over the top. But she's the one missing out on all the fun.

I'm sure my mom and dad think I'm a bit nuts too, but they don't say anything.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> hubby thinks i go over the top with her, but is very supportive & gets just as excited as she does over new toys.
> 
> however our parents & siblings feel that she is a huge pain & should not for any reason be allowed in the house. i can't even talk to them without something being mentioned about that horrible animal in my house & how i waste all of our money on that animal. our family sucks...


Are we related?????? It's really ironical that my mother allows my sister's shitzu and my brother's labrador retrievers in the house (& on the furniture) but my boys have to stay out in the porch. I'm even pushing that they get to stay in there and as my mother suggests that they stay in the garage. My boys are more behaving than my siblings four legged kids. I wouldn't even want to tell my family just how much I DO spend on the dogs - special diet, entrance fees, handler fees or even the kangaroo leather, beaded show collar that I'm buying!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

After nearly a 20 year war of attrition I think I have all my family wore down. LOL


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hubby is all for whatever it takes for our girls. i dont' work, all money spent is what he earns. He doesn't fuss about $42 for 30 pound of dog food, what i spend on home cooking, the sups, etc. He is all for me taking them to the vet at the slightest sign of a problem and doesn't care how much it costs. He ants the best that we can give the girls, as it as always been with our dogs. When one has had a problem he calls TOO OFTEN checking up on them. His only complaint is to much time on dog forums--we have dial up and he can't get thru when I am on computer. BUT when he is home he loves to look at the pictu5es of the dogs on the forums.

my sons love their dogs, but do not go to the extent we do with ours. They wouldn't dream of paying for food what we--but they are feeding their children. They think i take mine to the vet more often than needed and can't understand my paying for totaly yearly physicals, X-rays, etc Also they can't understand why i never want to go on vacation, etc. Just don't want to leave my dogs boaded. And family memebes--all of whom own at leat one dog and some have cats as well--fuss because i won't leave my dogs to come visit.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes and no... most of my family doesn't care either way. My partner is very supportive and loves to help me, support me, or go with me in my doggie activities, be it rescue or going to a show or event. I'm lucky!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

My boyfriend and i both looooove goldens....but i think i'm alittle more of a freak than him though when it comes to the food and what not....

My family thinks its funny that we treat Rosco as our kid.....but they love him just the same! I even got my grandma calling him her granddoggie. LOL


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I voted "mixed bag". At times I feel supported, but the majority of my family isn't as dog crazy as I am and don't always understand why I do the things I do. Andy's supportive though... so that's really all that matters to me in the end.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

My family has no choice! Of course, hubby loves the breed as much as I do. Our son who lives here at home likes them too but doesn't deal with the hair very well. But, he knows he'd go before the dogs would! He is an adult though so could do with being on his own

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL Hubby is just as bad, especially at "spoiling" them, and my parents have a golden that's totally spoiled!!!! My sis has a Wheaten that is totally spoiled!!!
My brother and my oldest are just as bad with their cats, lol


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My dh supports me but is not really into dogs!.My Mom does not understand me and I do not talk about dogs with her!.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

My hubby had never had a pet before he met me - ha - that was a wake up call. I've been around dogs all my life and couldn't and wouldn't want to live without one. I am the one that feeds, grooms, etc but i know i have his support. The only thing we disagree on is the number of dogs that we have. We currently have 2, but i would love another.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Can I answer as someone who "came over" from the other side?
We had dogs when I was growing up, but they were just sortof "there" if you know what I mean?
When I married, we just had cats, but my in-laws loved dogs and I thought THEY were weird!!!! I couldn't believe it when they came to visit us and brought their DOG with them and actually told us that it had to sleep inside!
My husband and I didn't get our kids a dog when they wanted one growing up (too much trouble....we have our hands full with 4 kids I thought)


Then 2 1/2 years ago, our college age son brought us Brooks. End of story. We were smitten! Our lives revolve around him. Now we get what truly loving an animal is all about....no different than a child.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My wife has never denied or begrudged the girls anything - but she does keep a running total on everything I spend on them. She likes to tell me each January just how much we spent.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> Can I answer as someone who "came over" from the other side?
> We had dogs when I was growing up, but they were just sortof "there" if you know what I mean?
> When I married, we just had cats, but my in-laws loved dogs and I thought THEY were weird!!!! I couldn't believe it when they came to visit us and brought their DOG with them and actually told us that it had to sleep inside!
> My husband and I didn't get our kids a dog when they wanted one growing up (too much trouble....we have our hands full with 4 kids I thought)
> ...


I love this post; it made me so happy. Good boy, Brooks.


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

Getting a Golden was a no brainer for me. I come from a family of dog lovers. My mom has had 5 Goldens, the first when I was a Sr. in HS. I've watched her train and title them over 25 years. I have an 11 yr old male and puppy #2 will come in July. My husband has had 2 Goldens. I have total support. My husband has his golf, I have my Goldens. Life is good! :dblthumb2


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

My Family (my kids ) love the dogs ...now more so than when they had to care for them!!! they have left home...my brothers just think I am the eccentric or nutty one of the family!!!!! My dad used to just roll his eyes...but he was always a dog lover, but his idea was one not 10..lol...I do have to say I miss being able to just up and leave and spend christmas with the family, or travel more but this is the choice I have made for this time in my life...one day things may be different ...but for today, this is my little piece of heaven


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*My husband loves Daisy almost as much as me. But as for my sisters who sometimes come to visit all they can do is whinge that Daisy's hair is getting on them, or that Daisy is jumping on them grrr. Daisy gets so excited to see them but they just push her aside.*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Some understand...some don't...


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

my family has a total of 8 dogs, 2 bigger than saskja..so i guess i'm one of those lucky people, my bf has 2 noisy jap spitzes and a GSD, he loves the fact that i have a golden


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Sometimes I think my husband spoils Lucy more than me, even though she's supposed to be _my_ dog. I love it though. Our families are all crazy about her too and ask about her all the time, but then we both come from animal loving families. His was more into cats, but they're crazy about our lovable redhead.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I grew up in a family that adores animals. My parents tell a story of me bringing home every stray that I ran across. That's when my parents knew that I was an animal lover and probably would go into that field of work. I did. They love and support me always. My husband has always liked animals but I think once we were together and he saw and fell in love with the boys it was over. I think it's mutual - they light up when he walks in the door. To tell you the truth I would rather be with my goldens than with most of the people out there.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

riddle03 said:


> To tell you the truth I would rather be with my goldens than with most of the people out there.


Amen, another Gwen!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

. To tell you the truth I would rather be with my goldens than with most of the people out there.[/quote]


AMEN !!!! Both my hubby and I say that at least weekly !


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Eddie is truly "our" dog. Hubby and I really do share "raising" him. We can't imagine life without him and not a day goes by that he doesn't make us laugh. We have yet to leave him home....Eddie goes everywhere with us. 

I don't have any family (living) but Hubby's grown sons just love Eddie (what's not to love?) along with his sibblings, our friends and the places we both work (Eddie goes to work with both of us)

Guess we are lucky...


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm very lucky to have Scout, d/h loves her to death. I don't think I'll ever have more than one dog though.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

riddle03 said:


> To tell you the truth I would rather be with my goldens than with most of the people out there.


I'd rather be with my golden and half golden than most of my blood relatives!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

My adult children think that my newly found addiction to dog sports is very strange! They are embarassed by my "wall of fame" of ribbons and title certificates in the kitchen, where "everyone can see them!" My husband is quite proud of both of us and loves Casey to death. Casey...well he knows that he is dearly loved and spoiled, so what is all the fuss about!?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> My adult children think that my newly found addiction to dog sports is very strange! They are embarassed by my "wall of fame" of ribbons and title certificates in the kitchen, where "everyone can see them!" My husband is quite proud of both of us and loves Casey to death. Casey...well he knows that he is dearly loved and spoiled, so what is all the fuss about!?


 
My kids all pray EVERY night that when they come back, they get to come back as one of my DOGS!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

My family is all animal lovers. No way would anyone say anything about how much we spend on our dogs. 3 of the 4 siblings own dogs the other owns a cat. I cannot understand why people, especially family, think they need to stick their nose in someone else's finances. Sorry you have to deal with that.


----------

